
Show HN: SnapTest, a “Selenium IDE”-like Chrome Extension - ozymandias547
https://www.snaptest.io/
======
ozymandias547
I've spent the last 4 months making this tool - it's a "Selenium IDE"-like
Chrome extension that can generate an entire codebase locally, and can
playback tests in the browser directly. Great for startups or people who need
QA tests quickly for their projects.

Let me know what you guys think. Saves me tons of hours at work.

------
quesurfin
Love it!

